# Hunting Videos



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

Hello i have been looking for some slingshot hunting videos for a while now and i can only find very short ones








So guys post all your good slingshot hunting videos you have seen, because i guess there is alot of instrest in this









/Thanks


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

You can check on youtube many are there i believe. Especialy the Chinese ones. Try to get on the Youku.com chinese site.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i have a few that i have done on my youtube account, duck kills, rabbit kills, pigeon kills ect.... the link is below in my signature, john


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmmm this post seems anti-hunting in nature.. Why would you need people to post hunting vids? Evidence maybe to support the antis?

Dont want to sound paranoid but the presentation seems suspicious to me...


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good point Nico, but a lot of the you tube hunting video have been blocked that I have see.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I wouldn't touch that with a ten foot pole..Nico you hit it solid.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

This may be an anti hunting thread I can't say but I would definitely like to see more hunting videos. I don't mind if they are short but its more fun seeing the action than just the aftermath in my opinion. I'm not arguing but why do you think it would be more damaging if antis got hold of videos instead of the large quantities of pictures people submit.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

As long as you keep within the law you are safe, but make sure you know your laws for your own country, jeff


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

Seriously guys ? i have been out hunting with my dad since i was 6 now i am 19. this is not any anti hunting **** I am a serious hunter but
i dont hunt with slingshots myself i do only use guns for hunting so thats why i want to se videos.i would be the last anti hunter here i promise.


----------

